
Leaked email: Debian knew Appelbaum first-hand accounts exaggerated, falsified - fsfellowship
https://danielpocock.com/debian-falsified-harassment-claims-appelbaum-expulsion/
======
fsfellowship
coverage on Techrights too [http://techrights.org/2020/08/26/policy-
substance/](http://techrights.org/2020/08/26/policy-substance/)

------
fsfellowship
more background is here
[https://twitter.com/DebianCommunity](https://twitter.com/DebianCommunity)

------
forgotmypw17
-

~~~
fsfellowship
Erinn Clark, Jérémy Bobbio (Lunar) and Ximin Luo told Debian the story comes
from 2 friends.

The Die Zeit article suggests the 2 friends are Isis Agora Lovecruft and
Alison Macrina.

[https://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-
sexu...](https://www.zeit.de/kultur/2016-08/jacob-appelbaum-rape-sexual-abuse-
allegations/komplettansicht)

Enrico Zini introduced the words "first-hand accounts", making it appear that
3 more victims exist when maybe there is only one or none.

